# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Заготовки на зиму. "За" и "против" бабушкиных методов

## Irina

_У наших бабушек вопрос: "Делать ли заготовку на зиму?" - не возникал. Потому что ответ был однозначный: "Конечно же, делать!" Но времена меняются, и сегодняшнее отношение к зимним заготовкам весьма неоднозначное…_

*"За" и против"*

Если верить статистике, то процент женщин, который по-прежнему, подходит к вопросу домашних заготовок на зиму основательно и продолжает их делать в том же объеме и ассортименте, как и наши бабушки – невелик. Почему так произошло?

Во-первых, женщины в большинстве своем перестали быть домохозяйками, и у них теперь не так много времени на ведение домашнего хозяйства "по старинке". Во-вторых, поменялись сами условия жизни: увеличился процент городских женщин, у которых не стало приусадебных участков - главных поставщиков урожая для домашних заготовок. И даже у сельских женщин, в связи с появлением у них так называемых "городских" профессий, уменьшилась тяга к садово-огородным работам, и как следствие – к домашней консервации. 

Да и дачи изменили свое предназначение сегодня: немногие воспринимают дачу как сад и огород, дача стала просто территорией отдыха. Даже сады и огороды не у всех есть на дачах. А те, у кого они остались, относятся к урожаю без фанатизма – не стремятся использовать все, что выросло. Кроме того, в наше время сформировалось явное разделение труда в этом вопросе: есть те, кто выращивает и делает заготовки на зиму для продажи (как фирмы, так и частники) и есть, соответственно, те, кто готов, зарабатывая деньги иным трудом, купить ее.

И все-таки, несмотря на объективные обстоятельства, не располагающие к тому, чтобы делать заготовки на зиму, кто-то ведь продолжает их делать. Какие же они находят аргументы "за"? Мне удалось услышать как минимум 3 весомых аргумента:
"Я люблю делать домашнюю заготовку",
"У меня уникальные рецепты",
"Это финансово выгодно, приходится экономить".

Снова приходим к тому, что в дилемме "делать или не делать домашнюю заготовку на зиму", как и в любом вопросе, нет единого для всех ответа. Каждой женщине самой видней.

С любителями домашних заготовок на зиму я хочу поделиться несколькими рецептами, которые пользуются неизменной популярностью в кругу моих знакомых.

*Избранная консервация*

*Овощное ассорти*
На литровую банку: 3 огурца, 2 сладких перца, 4 помидора, ¼ часть вилка цветной капусты, 5 зубков чеснока, 2 луковицы, 3 моркови - овощи не крупные, ½ пучка укропа и 2-3 листа смородины. Мытые сухие овощи сложить в банку. Залить кипятком и слить. Залить маринадом (на 1 л воды: 1 ст.л. соли с верхом, 2 ст.л. сахара, 100гр. 6% уксуса, 5-7 горошин душистого перца, 2-3 лавровых листа, немного корицы).

*Баклажаны острые*

На 3-х литровую банку: 5 кг баклажан, ½ пачки соли, 5л воды, ½ л уксуса, 200г чеснока, 2-3 красных перца, петрушка, ½ л подсолнечного масла. Баклажаны нарезать кубиками, засыпать солью и оставить на 2 часа. Вскипятить воду с уксусом, забросить в нее баклажаны и кипятить 5-7 минут. Вынуть дуршлагом, уложить в кастрюлю и – под груз на ночь. Укладывать в банку слоями – нарезанный кубиками (не через чесночницу!) чеснок, перец, петрушка, баклажаны, подсолнечное масло и т.д.

*Соте из моркови и перца*
На 1 кг моркови: 1 кг болгарского перца, 4 средних лука, 1 ст.л. сахара, горошины черного перца, густой томатный сок, 4-5 ст.л. подсолнечного масла, лимонная кислота. Овощи почистить. Морковь и перец нарезать соломкой, лук – кубиками. Морковь поставить тушиться на маленьком огне, залив водой с сахаром. Когда вода выкипит, положить лук и перец, добавить подсолнечное масло. Потушить немного, добавить томатный сок в таком количестве, чтобы покрыл овощи и лимонную кислоту на кончике ножа. Тушить, помешивая, до готовности моркови.

*Компоты и соки*

*Универсальный компот*
На 3-хлитровую банку: 2 стакана любых ягод (можно их смеси) или несколько порезанных дольками яблок/груш или 1 стакан средних абрикос/слив (без косточек), а также 1 ст. сахара, 1 ч. л. лимонной кислоты, несколько веточек пряных трав (мята, мелисса, фиолетовый базилик). Вымытые и высушенные ягоды/фрукты положить в стерилизованную 3-хлитровую банку, всыпь туда сахар и лимонную кислоту, по желанию - пряную траву. Залить банку до самого верха кипящей водой. Быстро накрыть банку стерилизованной крышкой и закатать. Закрытую банку перевернуть кверху дном, укутать одеялом и оставить для самостерилизации до полного остывания (примерно на 8-10 ч). Этот компот хорошо хранится при комнатной температуре до 6 месяцев и больше. Пить можно, не разбавляя.
*
Натуральные соки с мякотью*

На 2 кг "мякотных" фруктов (абрикос, персик, айва, груша): сироп из 0,5 л воды и 50 г сахара. Использовать только плоды без видимых дефектов. В 2-хлитровую кастрюлю накладывают до самого верха вымытые и высушенные фрукты (персики/абрикосы - без косточек, груши/айву - дольками, без семян и сердцевины). В отдельной кастрюле готовят сироп. Кипящим сиропом заливают фрукты, перемешивают, кастрюлю ставят на огонь. После начала шипения уменьшают огонь до минимума и через 15 минут выключают. Распаренные фрукты протирают через дуршлаг в эмалированную миску. Полученный сок с мякотью разливают по 0,5 литровым банкам, оставляя вверху свободное пространство 10-15 мм. Банки закрывают и стерилизуют 10минут.

*Заготовки "с градусом"*

*Спотыкач*
Из 1 кг черной смородины - 1 кг сахара, 3,5 стакана воды и 0,75 л водки. Смородину перебрать, вымыть, обсушить. Затем растолочь ее до отсутствия целых ягод и подвесить над кастрюлей в марлевом мешочке, чтобы стек сок. Сварить густой сироп из воды с сахаром, все время снимая с поверхности пену. В полученный сироп влить сок смородины и довести до кипения. Снять с огня, влить водку, тщательно перемешать, поставить на небольшой огонь, далее - непрерывно помешивая и не доводя до кипения, варить до загустения. Остудить, разлить в бутылки, закупорить и хранить в холодном месте.

*Ликер из чайной розы*
На половину 3-хлитровой банки сухих лепестков – 1 кг сахара, 0,5л воды, 0,5 л водки (дозу водки можно менять в зависимости от желаемой крепости). Лепестки чайной розы собирают утром, после выпавшей росы, которая и омоет листья (чтобы не мыть их водой, от чего они сворачиваются и утрачивают изначальный аромат). Залить лепестки водкой и дать настояться 2-3 недели. Затем лепестки отжать через марлю. Сварить сироп и залить сиропом настой из лепестков (в итоге настой и сироп должны получиться 1:1). Ликер остудить и разлить по бутылкам.

*Клюквенка*
На 1 кг клюквы 1 л спирта и 1 кг сахара. Клюкву растереть с сахаром до отсутствия целых ягод и полного растворения сахара. Залить спиртом. Дать настояться минимум сутки, лучше трое. Смесь аккуратно отжать через марлю без чрезмерных усилий, чтобы мелкий жмых не проник в ликер, иначе он утратит прозрачность. Крепость ликера получится примерно 45 град. Если желаете понизить градус, разбавьте негазированной водой.

*Новомодная заморозка*

Сейчас стало модно замораживать свежие продукты на зиму. Но необходимое условие для этого – наличие вместительной морозильной камеры и быстрой заморозки в холодильнике (функция Super Frost), для чего в холодильнике имеется специальный поддон. Что можно замораживать? Почти все! Особенно хороши для заморозки ягоды и зелень (лучше всего замораживаются укроп и петрушка). Можно замораживать абрикос, персик, сливу, дыню, сладкий перец, морковь, капусту (цветную, брюссельскую), зеленый горошек (обязательно молочной спелости). Хуже ведут себя в заморозке "нежные ягоды" – малина, клубника, земляника, ежевика. Не стоит замораживать лук и чеснок.

*Рекомендации по упаковке:*

• Используйте специальные герметично закрывающиеся полиэтиленовые пакетики ("с застежкой") разных размеров в зависимости от вида замораживаемых продуктов. Это лучшая упаковка. Во-первых, потому что эти пакеты герметичны. Во-вторых, потому что прозрачны, и сквозь них виден замороженный продукт.
• Упаковывать замороженные продукты нужно порционно, чтобы содержимое можно было использовать за 1 раз.
• Замороженные смеси из разных продуктов лучше не делать, практичней каждый продукт – в отдельный пакет.

*Рекомендации по обработке:*
• Перед заморозкой продукты нужно тщательно помыть и высушить.
• Замораживать нужно только съедобные части овощей и фруктов, и только самые крупные ягоды.
• У продуктов, содержащих косточки (абрикос, персик, слива) и семена (сладкий перец, дыня) обязательно удалить эти "внутренности".
• Цветную капусту можно перед заморозкой побланширвать 2-3 минуты в кипящей подсоленной воде, потом быстро остудить в холодной воде и высушить.
• Перед замораживанием овощи можно нарезать, но не тонко и не мелко. Например, можно порезать кусочками (длиной около 1 см) морковь, перец, зелень, разделить на соцветия цветную капусту.

*Рекомендации по заморозке:*
Если замораживать по всем правилам, то нужно действовать так. Сначала выложить продукт на специальный поддон холодильника и включить режим "Super Frost". Затем замороженный продукт разложить в порционные пакеты, тщательно выпустить из пакета воздух, герметически укупорить. Хранить в морозильной камере.

Рекомендации по употреблению:
• Замороженные фрукты, предназначенные для подачи к столу в натуральном виде, размораживайте только естественным способом, без искусственной разморзки Defrost в микроволновой печке - иначе они потеряют свои вкусовые качества.
• Замороженные продукты, предназначенные для последующего приготовления, вообще не размораживайте. Кладите их прямо замороженными в готовящееся блюдо.

*Универсальные советы*

И в заключение, я предлагаю прочитать 3 универсальных совета по поводу приготовления домашней заготовки на зиму, к которым, как мне кажется, есть смысл прислушаться.

• Делать домашнюю заготовку нужно под девизом "маю час та натхнення". Только при наличии времени и только с душой.
• Вы должны располагать удобным и подходящим местом для хранения домашней заготовки, которые, к слову, и должно определять ее объемы.
• Делая домашнюю заготовку, будьте адекватны – не увлекайтесь самим процессом, это когда-то же нужно и съесть. Не забывайте о фигуре, ведь домашние заготовки, как следствие, провоцируют хлебосольные зимние столы, от которых появляются ненавистные лишние килограммы.

Успехов вам в домашних заготовках!

----------


## Sanych

Но когда запас есть, это хорошо. Своё, с понятной историей происхождения. Достал баночку, откушал. Лепота...

----------


## Irina

Я стала делать меньше заготовок. Особенно варений и компотов. Но вот от своих овощей никогда не откажусь)

----------


## Sanych

Мы тоже меньше закаток стали делать. Капусту не ставим уже, в магазине можно купить спокойно по зиме. А вот огурчики закатываем. Хорошее дело, и рассольчик не пропадёт

----------


## Irina

Ага)) Огурчики, помидорчиков немного и аджичку - это коронное и обязательное))

----------


## Sanych

Аналогично. И компотик любимый. Вишнёвый люблю.

----------


## Sanych

Скинь рецептик аджики своей.

----------


## Irina

Хорошо, скину)))

----------


## SDS

Два ведра пророщенного жита просушить, промолоть, запарить и 0,5кг дрожжей, и через 2недели или как брагу потребляем, или на перегон....

----------


## Милка

А я всегда делаю заготовки на зиму.Вот,например [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А вот летний вариант.Приготовьте не пожалеете.
Почистить и нарезать все овощи кружочками, баклажаны обжарить. После этого уложить в сотейник слой картофеля, слой баклажанов, слой помидоров, а сверху посыпать перцем, луком, зеленью. Затем повторить выкладывание слоев. Каждый слой отдельно солить. Тушить на умеренном огне 1 час.
Продукты
баклажан     4-5    шт
картофель     1    кг
помидоры     1    кг
перец болгарский     5-6    шт
луковицы     3    шт
зелень          по вкусу
соль          по вкусу

----------


## Mouse

Мне нравятся домашние заготовки, особенно полезней магазинных, отсутствием в составе списка "Е". А если кто-то решил заманить меня в гости - то баночка вишневого/клубничного/грушевого варенья - главная валюта))

В детстве, до 7 класса, баловался изготовлением ликёров)) Расходился на ура!

----------


## kalita

Естественно "За". С такими-то ценами в магазинах! И как правильно Вы сказали, там как ни крути меньше всяких гадостей)

----------


## Vanya

меньше закатывают таму што купить ведь легче стало  но, ввиду некоторых недавних событий, думаю, эта отрасль домашнего производства значительно расширится

----------


## overreited

Привет, я люблю поесть зимой, и поетому хочю поделится [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

Продукты (на 2 порции)
  грибы свежие 1кг
  соль 200г

Приготовление:
  Здоровые свежие грибы очистить, нарезать, промыть. Мелкие грибы можно солить целиком, крупные следует разрезать пополам или на четвертушки. Прокипятить в течение 5 мин в подсоленной воде, затем процедить, охладить, уложить слоями в стеклянные банки, пересыпав солью. Сверху также посыпать солью. Закрыть тарелкой или деревянным кружком, придавить

  гнетом. Когда грибы опустятся на дно, можно их добавить. Герметически закрыть, хранить в прохладном месте.

----------


## бондарь

А кто помнит вкус соленых огурчиков и грибов, квашеной капусты, моченой антоновки из настоящего бабушкиного дубового боченка или кадушки. Предлагаю вспимнить. 8 029 7617212

----------


## Vlad99

Это все конечно очень вкусно, но не все полезно. В варенье оооочень много сахара, а в консервации соли и уксуса. Но отказаться от этой вкуснятины сложно, главное есть в меру

----------

